# Weekly competition 2009-07



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R' F' R2 U F2 R' F' 
*2. *U2 R' F2 R' F' U R2 F' U2 
*3. *U' F R F2 U2 R F' R2 U2 
*4. *U F R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
*5. *R2 U R F2 U' R U F2 R' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R D L F D B L U2 B L B2 L (21f)
*2. *B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' U B' L2 B' D' U' B D U' (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U B' D' L R2 F' D2 B' R' D2 U2 R2 D' (21f)
*4. *D2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R D' B L' B U2 R2 B L D' F D (21f)
*5. *L2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 R U L B2 R' B' U2 F R2 B2 R2 (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *U F Uw U R' B Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw D2 F U' Fw2 U2 L2 D2 Rw' Fw Rw' R' D F2 L' Rw2 R' F2 Rw Fw2 U' L' Rw' R B' U' L2 
Rw' R' D' R'
*2. *L2 R' Fw' L' Rw2 U' B F2 L' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw U Fw2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' R Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 D' B2 F' D' Uw2 B Fw F D2 
U' Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw'
*3. *D Uw2 U Rw D Uw Rw2 D U Fw2 F' D B2 Fw' F' U' L' B U2 Fw' L Uw Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 R' F2 U L Rw' R' Uw' F' 
D Uw' U' F2
*4. *Rw Fw Rw R' B Fw R' B Fw F Rw D' L Rw Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 R Fw' F' D L2 Rw' R' B Fw D2 U' F2 D L Rw R2 B' L2 U' L 
B2 Fw2
*5. *L Rw F D2 B' Fw' F2 D2 L' Uw2 L' Rw2 R Fw2 D F L2 D' R B2 Fw F' Uw2 B2 L' Fw2 F D2 B U B Fw U' F' D Uw U B D' 
L

*5x5x5*
*1. *F Dw' F U2 B2 Fw2 Rw B D Dw Uw Lw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' R2 Dw B2 F2 Lw' Bw Fw' L Dw' Uw' U2 R B' F2 Uw L Dw2 Bw Dw2 U2 
Rw' F' L2 Uw' L' Lw' F2 D2 R2 Fw2 F D' Dw' Uw Bw2 U2 B Bw2 D2 Dw2 Rw D' L2 R Uw'
*2. *Rw D Dw2 U Bw Dw' Fw2 L' Lw D U L2 Lw2 R' B' Bw Fw2 F' L2 D2 B' Uw' Lw' U2 Bw Uw2 B' Fw' Dw2 R' Dw' Uw2 L2 U2 
Bw2 U' R2 Bw2 Lw' Fw' L2 Rw' U Lw2 R' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw R Dw Bw Fw' L2 Dw' Uw L' D' U L2
*3. *D' R' Dw Fw Lw2 Fw' L2 Bw Lw' U' Fw' D' B2 Bw2 Fw' L' Lw Rw2 D2 Dw U' Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw D2 Dw Uw' B' Bw L2 Rw2 U2 
F2 U2 F2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw' U' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 R' F' L Lw2 Rw2 F Lw2 R' U' F L' Lw Rw Fw' Dw F2
*4. *Dw Lw Dw2 Bw Fw2 U2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 D Dw' U' L Dw' U L' Lw' Rw R2 D' Dw2 Uw U L Bw2 U2 L' Dw' B' Bw F2 Rw F 
L F' R F L R2 D2 U Bw' Fw' Uw' F D2 Uw' U2 L' Lw' R' D2 L2 U' B U' Lw2 Uw'
*5. *F2 L2 Rw2 R' B' Bw' Fw' F' D' Bw D B' Bw Rw R2 Fw2 U2 B Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw L' U' L2 Lw Rw R' B 
Fw2 Rw Bw Lw' R F Rw Uw L' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw U2 Rw Fw L2 Lw' Rw R F Lw U' L' Fw2 Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 2F' 3R 3F' F L2 2R2 U2 3R' D' L' 2D' L2 2L 2R2 F' D' 2D B2 2F' 2D 2B2 3F 2F F 2D L 3R2 B2 3U L' 2L2 2R 
2D2 L' B' L 3U' 2F' D' R B2 2L' 2D2 U B' F' 2U2 F2 2D R2 2U' B2 3U2 B' 2B2 3F F D 2D' 3U 2U2 B 2B F' D' 2U' L2 U B2 L' 
U' B' 2B 3R B' 3F 2D2 3U' 2R'
*2. *2R B' 2B 3R2 F 2R2 U' F' D' B' 2B 3F' 2F' F' D2 2D' 3U' 3R2 2F2 F2 L 2L2 2R2 R2 D' L B2 2U 2L' 2R' 3F F2 R' D 
L2 D 3U2 L2 B 2U 3F 2F R D2 U B 2B2 2F' F 3U2 2R2 R' U2 3R2 2D 3U U F' 3U' 2U U 2R B' D2 2D' 2U' 2L' 2B' L' 3R 2D 3U' 
U2 2F2 L 2R2 R2 2B2 R B2
*3. *3U 2B 2L' 2D 2U' 2R R2 2D 2L' D 3U L2 B' 3U' 2F F D B2 2B' 2F D 2U2 U2 B' 3U2 2F D 2B2 3F' F' L' 2L 3R 2R' R' 
2F L2 F 2D 2L 2B 2F' 3U 2B 3U' B F2 2L' 3U2 2U U' B 2F' L 2L B2 2B2 2D2 3U' U2 3F 2L R2 U' B 3F' U2 L' R 2U2 2F2 3U2 B2 
R' D U' 2F' L 3R 2B'
*4. *L' 2D2 3U' U' 2L2 2R' 2D' 3R B R2 2B' 2F' 2R D' L 2L 3R2 2R2 3F D2 3U U' 2F F R' D' 2U' B 2L 2D2 2B 2R2 F D' 
3U 2R2 R 2F 3U 2F' 2L B2 3R' 3U' 2U 3R' 3F 2F 2D 3F U' B F2 R' B D' L F' 3R' 2F R2 3F2 L 2L 2R' 3F 2U' 3F' F 2D B F 3U2 
2U B' 2B D 3U 2U U'
*5. *R B2 2L2 B' 2L' 2R' 2F2 F 3U2 2U2 2L D R D' 2D2 3U' B2 2B2 3F F' 3R' 2R' 2D2 L' U' L R' B' 2F' 2R R B' 3R' 
2R' 3U' 2L F D' 2D' L2 2R2 U' 2R 3F2 U 2B F' D' 2U' 2B2 F' 2R' D2 2U' 3F L 2L R 2B 3F2 2F 2D' L2 2L 2D U2 R' B2 2L2 3F' 
3R2 2B' 2D 2U' 3F 2R2 B' 3U 2U2 L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 B 3B2 2D2 F2 U2 3L D 2D2 3U' 2U F 3R2 R' 3F2 F 2R2 R' 3F 2D2 3U2 2F' U2 B' U2 B2 2B' 3B2 3F2 R F2 D' 2B2 
3F2 2D' 2R' B2 L' 2F2 3D2 B2 3L' 3R' F 3D F R2 D2 L2 R 3U2 L' B 3U2 2R' 3F' L' 3F2 F' D 3U' 2F 2U 3B2 3U2 3B 3L 3F2 F 
3L' 3R' B L2 3R U' 3F 2L' R' B2 R' D' 2U F 3D L2 2L 3R2 R2 3D' 3L 3B' 2D 3B' 2D2 3D2 3U' U B 2B 2U
*2. *U2 2B' D B F' 3L 3F2 2R2 D2 U2 2B' U' 2L F2 2D U2 3R' D' 3D' 3U' U' 2L 3R' 2R' 3F2 R 2U 3L2 3R2 R2 2D2 3D2 2U 
2L2 3L2 R2 B 3B' 2U B' 2U2 U 2R R2 2B L2 3R 2D 2U2 U 2F 3R' 2U' R' 3D 2U' U 3F 2L2 3B L 3L' 3R' 2R R' 2D 2U2 B' 3U' F' 
3R 3U F2 U 2L D' 3D2 2F' F 3R' R' 2D2 3U' 2U L 3R' 2R2 R' 2D2 2B' L2 2R 2D' 3D U2 B R2 U 2R' R2
*3. *3F F' D' R' 3F2 2U2 3L' 2U2 3B2 3L' R' D' 2F 3U' 2U 2L2 B' 2F 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R R2 U' 2L 3B' 3R 3U' B2 F 3R' 2R 
U2 3F2 R 2U L 2L 3L2 2R 2B2 3F2 D' 3B2 3F L' 3B2 3L' 3B 3U 2B2 3L' 3R2 2R' 3D' L 2B2 2F R' 3D L2 3U 2U 3F2 U L' D' 3U2 
2U2 2R2 R2 2F U' 2L' F 2U' 2L2 R2 B 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F' F 3D F' 3L' 3R' 2R' 3U2 L 3F F R' 3F L2 2R2 2U' 3F F2
*4. *D2 2F L 2R' U L2 2L' 3L' 3R 2R R2 2D U' B2 L' 3R2 D2 2D' L 2D' 2R' 3D2 L2 2U' 2R2 D' B' 3R2 D 2F' 2R2 D' 2D2 
2U' 3R 3B 2F2 2D 3R' R2 3B' 2R2 D2 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U U2 R2 B2 F2 3L' U' 3B' 2U' U2 3B 3R2 2U2 F 3L2 2R B 2U' 3B2 2D' 2U U 
F 2R2 B2 2B 3F2 2F L2 B 2B2 2F2 3U' F' 3D2 3U2 2L' 2U2 L' 3B F2 L' 3L2 3R2 D 3F 3D' B2 3B 2D' 2L 3L 3R R'
*5. *2U' L' R 2U F' L2 2L2 3R' R 3F' 2D L 2L2 3L F U' 2B' 3D2 3B2 F' 2R' 2D2 3B2 3F' 2F2 3D2 3F 2L' 2R 2U 2R2 2B' 
2L R 2U U 3B L' R2 B 2L' R' 3D L' 2R2 2D 2L2 3L 2R R B 2B 2R2 3F' R2 D2 B 3F L' 2L 3L' 2R' 3U U' 3F2 F L 3F' 3U2 3B2 
3F' 2F2 3D 3U2 2R' 2U L 3L' 3R 2F' 2L 3L 2R' 3U 3L2 3B' 2U2 2B' 3R2 2U' U2 2F' D 2L' B 2U' U2 2F2 3U' B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F U2 R2 F' R U2 
*2. *U R' F R2 F R2 U' R U' 
*3. *R' U' F U R' F U2 R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' R' U L2 U2 B D' R F' D' (20f)
*2. *D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' F D B2 L' D' U L' U2 (21f)
*3. *D F2 L2 D L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U' L F' L2 D2 U F' R2 F2 L U (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D Fw D L' R' Fw2 F' Uw Rw F2 D2 U2 Fw' F Uw F2 Uw2 L Rw' R' D Uw2 U' Fw' U F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw R2 D' U2 Fw2 
F D2 U F
*2. *L B' U' L' R2 U' B2 F' Uw2 F' D2 B' Fw' F' D2 U' F D U R' D' Rw' Uw U' F' Uw2 B Fw F2 Rw' R' B2 D' Uw2 U Fw' 
D L' R B
*3. *F' D' Fw Rw2 B' Fw F2 D2 Uw' U2 L Fw F' L Uw' L2 Rw R' B2 Fw2 F' D' Uw U' L' D R' U Rw' B2 Fw F' Rw' R2 F' R2 
B Uw' B' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' B' F D Lw Dw2 B2 F' L2 F U2 L Rw2 R B2 Fw' L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw Fw Dw' Uw2 L B' F L Lw' R B' Bw' Dw' L' R D 
U' Fw2 Dw2 L Lw' U' Bw' Rw' U Bw2 L2 R2 B Fw2 Dw' F' L' Rw R B D B Bw2
*2. *Dw2 L Rw2 R' Bw2 D' Uw' L' Bw' Rw Bw Fw' F2 Lw Rw' U' Bw F' U R Dw Uw2 L2 Lw' Fw Lw' Fw D U2 Fw L2 Dw' Lw2 B' 
Bw2 F' Dw Lw Rw Dw' Fw2 F' Lw' B Dw2 Uw2 L' R2 D Dw' Uw' U B' Uw2 Bw' Fw' F Dw Fw Uw'
*3. *U2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 F2 D B' R Bw' Fw2 L' Lw Rw R' D' Bw2 Fw' R D' Dw' Uw U2 L' Lw Rw2 R2 B2 L Lw Bw2 Fw 
Lw2 R2 Uw L' Lw' Rw' B' Bw' U Bw' Dw2 Rw' F' L2 Rw' R2 Uw' U' Fw Dw Rw' B' D Dw U Fw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R U2 L' B U2 L D B2 R' B U' (21f)
*2. *D2 L D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D U' L' B R2 D' F' R D' R (20f)
*3. *D2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R B2 D L2 F' D2 U R F D F (20f)
*4. *L F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L2 B' L2 U B R U R' B L' F2 (21f)
*5. *B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D B L' F2 D2 F D' B U F2 R (21f)
*6. *L' F2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 R' F D' B L' R2 U' B2 L D2 R U' R2 (20f)
*7. *D2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U F L' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' R' D2 F' (21f)
*8. *F2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 F L2 R2 F D B R U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D' L2 F2 (21f)
*9. *L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R' U' F' D' R' D' L2 D B2 (21f)
*10. *F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R B L2 R D' R U' R D2 L2 B' (21f)
*11. *D R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D F D' L U2 B L' B2 L2 B D2 (21f)
*12. *L' U2 L' B2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F U L' R2 B' R B D' L F2 R2 (21f)
*13. *L2 U2 F L2 U2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 R B2 D B L' U' L B2 F R (21f)
*14. *B2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R D' B L B F' (20f)
*15. *R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R U2 B L2 U' L' F U' L2 B2 D2 R' U (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' R F2 U2 F2 R F' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B (21f)
*2. *B2 D' U' L2 D B2 D B2 R2 F L' F2 U' R2 D' L' U R D2 L U2 (21f)
*3. *R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R' F L' U2 F L2 F2 R' (21f)
*4. *L2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L B2 L F R2 U F' D B' U' R F2 L U (21f)
*5. *U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 B L' F D' L2 R' B U' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B D' R' U' B2 R2 F' (21f)
*2. *L' B2 L' D2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B F2 R2 U' L' D' U2 R' F U2 R' (21f)
*3. *L U2 L D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 F R D B2 U2 B' F2 U L' B2 L2 (21f)
*4. *L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 B' D B F U' L D2 R' F2 (20f)
*5. *B2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F U' B2 L' B' F L2 F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R B D L U F2 R' F D B2 D' U2 (20f)
*2. *R' B2 L D2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D' L' B' R' F' L D' F2 D (21f)
*3. *U2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U2 L D' L2 D L R B F D F L' (21f)
*4. *D2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 L U2 R' D' B2 U' B L' B2 L (21f)
*5. *F2 R' U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F D U' B L' F D' F2 L' R U2 (20f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' L' F2 L F' U R' D' B' R' D2 F' U' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*
*1. *Fw2 D B F2 D' L B' Fw' F' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 B F D R2 B Fw' F L' R D2 Uw B' D L' B' Fw' F2 Rw' F2 U B2 Fw' F' U 
Fw2 D R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R 
*3. *B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' B' F' L' D' R' D R U F' R' (21f)
*4. *L Rw R Uw2 U2 R B Fw2 F2 L Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' B' Fw2 U L2 Rw R' B' F2 D2 B2 Fw R Uw' B2 F Rw' R2 U F2 Uw' F L' 
Rw' D U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F U' F' U' R F 
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 D' U R D F' L B2 F2 D' B' U' B' U2 (21f)
*4. *F2 U' R2 D L Uw B D' Uw' U2 R2 B F2 Rw D' Uw' L2 U F' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L' F' D' R D' U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 
Rw' R2 D2 F'
*5. *L Rw R' B2 Fw' Lw2 Bw F Dw R' Uw' Lw2 Bw' L2 Lw Rw2 R Bw' L2 Bw Fw2 Rw U' Bw D Dw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 B2 Bw' R2 U Fw2 
U' B2 L Rw2 Bw2 F Dw' B' Bw Fw' F2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 Uw B Bw' D Dw Uw2 U Bw' Lw' B Lw Dw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R' F2 U R' F' U 
*3. *B2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L U2 L D2 F D L' R D' U R2 B2 D' F' L2 (21f)
*4. *R2 D R' B' Fw F' Rw2 R2 B2 L' Fw' D' U2 F' Uw' R2 D2 U R' D Uw2 L' F R U' F' L' F Uw L' Rw' Fw' L Rw D2 Uw' 
U2 B F U2
*5. *U' Bw2 R' F2 L D Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw U2 Bw U B' Uw2 L2 B' Bw Fw2 F Dw' B Fw2 Uw L2 Rw' B Fw' F2 Lw' Uw B2 Fw2 F 
Rw' Dw L' Rw' U2 L Lw R2 D' Dw2 Uw U Lw' Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw' U2 L Lw Bw F D' Lw2 Fw R2
*6. *L 2U' F' D' 3R 2D2 3U 2F2 D2 3F D' L' 2B' 3R' 2R B U2 F D U2 3R' B 2F2 3U2 U2 2R' 3U2 2L2 3U L' 2L D2 3U2 2B2 
U' 3F 3R 2R 2F' R 2U B 2F D 2L2 3U L' 2L2 2R' 2D' 3U2 U R U2 2B 2F2 3U 2U2 2R2 3U2 U2 R2 F' 2L2 D 2D 3U 2U R 2U' 2B F 
3R R2 B R2 2D 2L 2R 2F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R F' U2 
*3. *F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B' L2 R' U2 B U L B2 F R (20f)
*4. *B' Rw D2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 L Rw' R' D2 Uw B D Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 F U' Rw B2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' B' L U' F2 L' Fw2 L2 F' R' Uw2 
Fw' D U2 L2 R2
*5. *Dw2 Bw F' D2 B2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F Dw' Uw2 U' Fw Rw2 U2 R Uw2 U B' Bw' Fw F2 D B' F L Rw' R2 D2 U' Fw U2 B' Fw' 
F' Uw U2 L' Lw Bw U2 Rw Dw' Uw R' Dw' Uw L' U2 B L2 Rw2 R Dw' Uw2 L B2 D U2
*6. *3U' 2R' B L' F2 R2 2B2 F2 3U 2R' R 2B' L' 3R' 3F 2D' B' 3F' 2L' 2D' U2 B2 F' D2 2D2 B 2B2 D' 2R F2 3R2 B' 2U' 
F 2U' 3F 2F2 2L2 B' 2B' F' 2D2 U2 3F U B' F2 3U' 3F2 3R U L 2U2 2B2 D' 2D 3U 2U U B2 2R2 B 2D 3U' 2U R D' 3R D2 2B 2F2 
D' 2U' 3F2 F' 2L F' D B' U'
*7. *B' 3F U B2 2D 3R 3D2 U' B 3L' 3F2 2F' 3L 3R2 2B2 2F2 2R 2U L2 3B 3U 3F2 F' L 3B U 2F2 D' 2L' 3F 2F2 3L' 3F2 
3U' U' 3L U' L' 3R 2R' 2B' 2R 2B2 3L2 3D 3R2 D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 U' 2L 3L D' U' B2 2B 3B2 2F2 R U' L 2U 2R2 B' 3B' F2 2U 3F2 
3D 3U 2L2 3L' B2 3D2 3U 3B2 2F' L 2B F L' 2L 3L 3R' 2R' R' 3D 2B 3B' 3R 2D 2L D' U L' 3R2 B' 2B 2U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L U' R' L' U L' U u l b' 
*2. *L' U' R L' U L' R' L U R U' R' B u' r l' b 
*3. *L' U R L U' R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R L r' l' b' 
*4. *L' U R L U' R' U R U' R' U R L' B' u l b' 
*5. *L' R' U L U' R U' R U' R' L' U' L U R' L' B u' r' l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,3) (4,4) (0,2) (3,0) (-4,3) (-2,4) (2,2) (0,4) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (5,2)
*2. *(6,-1) (-2,4) (0,3) (3,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-4,1) (-4,0) (3,4) (-4,1) (2,1) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,4) (-4,5) (-2,0)
*3. *(3,-1) (1,3) (3,3) (4,3) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0) (4,2) (6,2) (-2,4) (6,0) (4,3) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,1) (6,0)
*4. *(1,5) (0,-3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,2) (1,0) (4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,2) (-2,5) (0,3) (0,1) 
*5. *(-5,0) (3,5) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (-2,1) (-4,5) (0,4) (6,3) (-3,0)


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 12, 2009)

AHA! my poor sleeping habits pay off again! I'm really glad I didn't put off last weeks FMC until thursday


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 12, 2009)

Maarten Smit

*2x2:* 6.74 7.22 (6.58) 7.70 (8.66) = 7.22 *That's consistent, same average as last week!*
*3x3:* 20.34 (19.06) 19.86 20.02 (21.30) = 20.07 *Uuh... no sub-20 average...*
*4x4:* (1:26.28) 1:22.00 (O) 1:22.00 (P) (1:10.50 (P)) 1:13.74 = 1:19.25 *sub-80 = *
*5x5:* 2:13.64 2:17.46 2:07.30 (2:06.50) (2:28.36) = 2:12.80 *Nice, the last one was f*cked up...*
*6x6:* (4:35.60) 5:08.39 (5:48.45) 5:24.91 4:42.31 = 5:05.20 *That's Ok, I want a sub-5 average next week!*
*7x7:* 6:48.18 6:41.82 (6:25.10) 6:37.00 (7:24.46) = 6:42.33 *Wh00t! sub-7!*
2x2BLD:
3x3BLD:
3x3Multi:
*3x3OH:* 36.98 (34.94) 39.58 39.10 (1:02.22) = 38.55 *That last solve was just funny to look at *
*234:* 1:58.28 *sub-2 consistently now. 7-24-1:27*
*2345:* 4:25.57 *Pip on the 5x5 6-19-1:20-2:40*
*23456:* 8:26.97 *I had no parity on the 6x6. There's something wrong. 6-20-1:24-2:05-4:32*
234567:
3x3FMC:
*Megaminx* (2:24.72) 2:26.72 2:57.82 (3:02.90) 2:25.10 = 2:36.55 *With my new megaminx from C4Y. Saturday I'm sub-2!*
*4x4FMC:* 113 moves *D' U Fw' D Bw2 Uw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw' F' R2 Uw' B' Uw' R' Uw2 L' Uw2 F Uw L Uw' L' Uw L2 R U2 R' F U' F' R' D' U2 R Uw' B' D' B R' D' R U F U' F' Uw L U2 L' F U' D2 F' B U2 B' Uw' B U B' R D' R B R' U' L' F2 B L B' F' D' L2 D U2 F2 U F' U F2 U' F' U2 F' U' F U2 F' U F (y) L' (x') R U R U R' U' L (x) R2 F R F' U2 F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2* *With a record of only 15 double layer turns!*


----------



## Ellis (Feb 12, 2009)

*2x2:* (12.65), 9.31, 9.04, 8.89, (8.49) = *9.08*
I suck at 2x2

*3x3:* (14.66), (22.07), 16.09, 19.40, 18.44 = *17.98*
Happy with sub 18 anytime

*4x4:* 1:35.72 OP, 1:26.39 OP, (1:11.85 P), 1:29.69 OP, (1:58.82 OPP) = *1:30.60*
Double parity I hate you. This is so ridiculous. 1:11 would have been my first sub 1 solve even with p parity, but I didn't notice the last edge pair until halfway through the 3x3. Then the same thing happened on the 1:58 and I ended up doing the p parity when I didn't need to (yes, I put OPP) . I wish this average never happened.

*5x5:* 2:30.75, 2:25.41, 2:27.42, (2:24.50), (2:37.86) = *2:27.86*
Also terrible for me. 

*6x6:* (5:40.14), 5:21.41, 5:29.96, (4:46.57), 5:14.40 = *5:21.93*

*7x7:* (8:09.05), (8:45.44), 8:16.36, 8:17.12, 8:11.70 = *8:15.06*
Needs work. 

*3x3 blindfold:* 3:46.16, 4:13.84 (DNF), 4:11.71 (DNF) = *3:46.16*
I forgot I had parity on the second one, dunno what happened on the third.

*2x2-4x4 relay:* 1:52.25

*2x2-5x5 relay:* 4:36:12

*2x2-6x6 relay:* 9:46.71
ehh
*2x2-7x7 relay:* 19:57.40
whaa :confused:

*Sq-1:* 1:50.91, 56.18, (2:17.42), (55.05), 58.00 = *1:15.03*


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 12, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 8.34 (12.80) (7.00) 8.52 7.44 = 8.10
Good 
*2x2x2_bf:* DNF, 1:22.52+, 2:29.94 = 1:22.52
Also good 
*3x3x3:* (29.44), 26.15, (21.53), 27.11, 22.43 = 25.23
Yes! Awesomeness.
*3x3x3_bf:* DNF, DNF(8:36.34), DNF(7:21.18)
GAAAAH TWO TWISTED CORNERS ON THE FIRST
Bah, no successes for me this week.
*3x3x3_oh:* 1:17.15, 1:07.66, (1:06.41), 1:18.27, (1:19.41) = 1:14.36
Ugh. I suck at this. My hand hurts too.
*Pyraminx:* 11.53, (14.94), 13.84, (9.59), 12.34 = 12.57
Meh. Decent I suppose.

Sorry for the delay, I thought I would have time to do at least some before I had to leave for school, but alas, I did not.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 12, 2009)

Michael Erskine

*2x2x2:* 40.97 (brain stopped working but then got PLL skip), 2:23.43 (seriously! I'm so stupid - everything I tried went wrong and I had to start again maybe 4 times!), 26.48 (PLL skip), 32.25, 48.75
*3x3x3:* 58.24, 42.08, 57.58, 1:10.07 (messed up OLL had to repair F2L), 1:05.39 (mid-F2L found cross to be messed up  )
*4x4x4:* 4:53.17 (hmm), 4:32.88 (enjoyable), 4:30.00 (approx - wandered away from the timer - not as if I'm a contender or anything!), 4:13.78, 3:59.43
*5x5x5:* 9:42.58 (messed up centres when doing last 4 edges), 12:18.00 (absolutely no idea what went wrong here: I though I was doing OK! Is that clock running fast?), 10:46.00 (hmm, yesterday I got 5x sub-10 mins in a row - what's going on?), 9:30.78 (better!), 12:01.00 (uuughh! I need a drink  )
*7x7x7:* 32:31.00 (following a disastrous attempt to lube the V-Cube 7 - made it very sticky), 32:00.00 (approximate - laptop died), 22:50.00
*MegaMinx:* 9:28.17 (definitely getting worse), 8:08.91 (short OLL), 9:45.54 (messed up a bunch of stuff), 7:41.45, 7:08.43
*Snake:* 20.42, 25.13, 12.55, 17.50, 15.17


----------



## byu (Feb 12, 2009)

*3x3x3*
*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF DNF 5:04.16 = 5:04.16
COMMENT: First one was a pop, second was off by two misoriented corners.


----------



## Kian (Feb 12, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2*- (4.10), (7.93), 5.12, 6.37, 6.53 Average-* 6.01* 
*3x3x3*- 21.70,	(23.01), (20.39), 22.15, 21.51 Average- * 21.79 * 
*4x4x4*-
*5x5x5*- (2:50.89), 2:50.83, (2:40.21), 2:45.55,2:42.43	Average- * 2:46.27 * 
*3x3x3 One Handed*-
*3x3 Blindfolded*-
*2-4 Relay*-
*2-5 Relay*-
*Square-1*-


----------



## PeterV (Feb 12, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 12.09, (11.66), 14.26, 12.33, (14.59) = *12.89 avg.*
Comment: Normal average.

3x3x3: 28.89, 26.53, 25.21, (32.76), (23.62) = *26.88 avg.*
Comment: Yesss!!! PB average & single! All full step solves. Woo-hoo!!!

4x4x4: (3:53.79), (3:05.44 (P)), 3:48.33 (OP), 3:17.60, 3:06.29 (OP) = *3:24.07 avg.*
Comment: Normal average.

2-4 Relay: *4:00.39*
Comment: Normal.

Magic: (1.38), 1.74, 1.44, (4.13), 1.68 = *1.62 avg.*
Comment: I'm really out of practice for magic. Gotta get back into it and get my consistency back.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 12, 2009)

*2x2*
10.01 (6.10) 9.36 8.52 (13.28) = *9.30*
*3x3*
19.23 21.98 22.25 (25.54) (18.96) = *21.15*
*4x4*
(4:42.96) 4:10.57 4:08.26 (4:03.35) 4:12.36 = *4:10.04*
SD = 1.68 
*3x3 BLD*
5:20.08 6:23.93 6:56.33 = *5:20.08*


----------



## maxcube (Feb 12, 2009)

*2x2 : *11.93, 11.45, 13.48, 10.65, 10.11 = 11.34 Bleh, I need to practice.

*2x2 BLD : *1:46.46, 1:40.30, DNF = 1:40.30 GREAT!

*3x3 : *20.94, 27.99, 29.34, 23.17, 24.09 = 25.08 OK average.

*3x3 OH : *1:03.22, 1:13.93, DNF, 56.30, 57.44 = ~1:04 Good

*4x4 : *2:34.75, 3:17.21, 2:45.08, 2:38.78+, 3:20.24 = 2:53 Good, for me.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, 10 posts and only Maarten Smit has real times, msemtd has a DNF blind solve and all others have no results.

And someone is doing blindfolded solves on 2 dimensional, non-existant puzzles and still DNF-ing them:


> 1x1 blindfold: 0.36, DNF, 0.28 = 0.28


----------



## maxcube (Feb 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> wow, 10 posts and only Maarten Smit has real times, msemtd has a DNF blind solve and all others have no results.




I have real times too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> wow, 10 posts and only Maarten Smit has real times, msemtd has a DNF blind solve and all others have no results.
> 
> And someone is doing blindfolded solves on 2 dimensional, non-existant puzzles and still DNF-ing them:
> 
> ...



Yes, I saw that and wondered how to count participation points on that!

As to being the first one to post in each weeks contest I consider it a better "first" to be first with valid results. But who am I to judge peoples tastes


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 12, 2009)

In honour of week 7, im going to do some 7x7 in here after i wash the dishes.


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 12, 2009)

3x3:

(16.69), 18.68, 17.68, 17.56, (20.65(popped D) = 17.97
PB avg (but i havent taken an avg for a month!)


----------



## Ellis (Feb 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> And someone is doing blindfolded solves on 2 dimensional, non-existant puzzles and still DNF-ing them:
> 
> 
> > 1x1 blindfold: 0.36, DNF, 0.28 = 0.28



yea, sorry about that, it was actually a +2


----------



## MistArts (Feb 12, 2009)

I have cubed forever! I had so much homework.


*2x2x2:* 7.57, 6.69, (4.70), 6.16 , (8.07) = 6.81
*Comment:* No skips. Bad for now.
*3x3x3:* 19.91, (18.68), 22.41, 24.30, (25.97) = 22.21
*Comment:* First was a PLL skip with a horrible mess-up on cross. OK average.
*4x4x4:* 2:06.57, (2:14.89), (1:22.32), 1:39.27, 1:44.86 = 1:50.23 
*Comment:* First two solves killed the average.
*3x3x3 OH:* (53.03), 43.97, 41.83, 50.66, (39.30) = 45.48
*Comment:* Good.
*3x3x3 FMC:*


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

maxcube said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > wow, 10 posts and only Maarten Smit has real times, msemtd has a DNF blind solve and all others have no results.
> ...



And you were post *11*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Scramble: L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' L' F2 L F' U R' D' B' R' D2 F' U' (21f)
Solution: U2 R U' D' R U' F2 B U' B' D' B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B F2 D F' B D R2 D2 R2 B' D' B F' R' F D R B R' B' D'
2x2x2: U2 R U' D' R U' F2 B U'
2x2x3: B' D . F2 D F' B
3x cross: D R2 D2 R2 B' D' B
4th pair: F' R' F
pseudo OLL: D R B R' B' D'
insert at .: D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B
D D2 become D' before insertion.
Comment: Pretty awful start, but it gave a reasonable finish. I kept inserting moves in my 2x2x2 and 2x2x3 until the ending came out okay. Probably not a great strategy, but it was all I could find this time.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 13, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.15* 
(12.18), 13.47, (13.87), 13.47, 12.50
Oh my God...my purple c4y cube is amazing!

*3x3x3OH: 29.85 *
(31.17), (28.84), 30.04, 29.92, 29.61

*3x3x3BLD: 2:34.68*
(DNF) [2:22.66, 4 corners off], 2:34.68, (DNF) [2:12, 3 edges off]


----------



## Edam (Feb 13, 2009)

*2x2 *- 25.88, (13.68), 15.63, 15.63, (26.06) = *19.05*
*3x3* - (24.09), 27.77, 28.21, (30.81), 29.77 = *28.58*
*3x3oh* - 1:39.31, (2:01.65), 1:41.52, (1:17.15), 1:51.22 =* 1:44.02*


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> wow, 10 posts and only Maarten Smit has real times, msemtd has a DNF blind solve and all others have no results.



Yeah, it kind of bothers me to get posts without any content. Arguably it's spam until the poster decides to add some real times... -.-


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 13, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > wow, 10 posts and only Maarten Smit has real times, msemtd has a DNF blind solve and all others have no results.
> ...



Should we not do that? How many results are acceptable for the first post? Perhaps it should be in the guidelines. :confused:


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2009)

msemtd said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


People can do whatever they want, but I would prefer:

1) First post including at least 1 result, update post later with more results
2) First post including at least 1 result, new posts later with all results so far
3) 1 Post like Mike and I (and sometimes others) do

Option 3 is prefered, than option 2, than option 1 and all others are allowed but discouraged


----------



## Benny (Feb 13, 2009)

*2x2* : *6.42*, *9.94*, 6.58, 9.46, 9.46 = *8.50*

*3x3* : *18.90*, *22.90*, 22.58, 22.26, 20.02 = *21.62*

*3x3 OH* : 51.70, 51.26, 48.38, *52.86*, *43.70* = *50.44*

*4x4* : *1.58.82*, 1.42.28, 1.56.46, 1.52.46, *1.40.64* = *1.50.40*

*5x5* : 3.28.46, 3.27.72, *3.58.15*, *3.16.28*, 3.41.18 = *3.32.45*

*2x2 - 5x5 relay *: *6.03.30*


seems fine to me except for the 4x4 3 times i had double parity and the other times were single parity no chance for good times


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stachu Korick-USA

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
7x7

3x3 OH
2x2 BLD
3x3 BLD

3x3 FMC

2-4 Relay
2-5 Relay

Magic
Snake

wow...that's gonna take a while


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2009)

3x3x3:

01:08.92 
00:54.95 
00:48.11
01:09.10 
00:59.61 

avg: 01:01.16


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 14, 2009)

3x3x3: 19.73 18.02 15.24 22.33 19.08 = 18.88
4x4x4: 1:25.10 1:16.60 1:18.11 1:06.35 1:16.03 = 1:16.91
5x5x5: 2:16.40 2:05.74 2:16.38 2:03.07 2:24.46 = 2:12.84

Since when was my U perm slower than my Z perm?? Hax.

Didn't get much cubing done last week; had three exams this week...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 14, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 14.21, 14.10, 14.53, (17.59), (13.76) = 14.28
No warm up, but this is still good. 17 was horrible.

2x2: 5.38, 5.32, (6.19), 5.15, (5.04) = 5.28
Apparently, all of my averages must end with .28

4x4: (1:18.07 O), (1:01.87), 1:15.39 O, 1:15.38 OP, 1:14.18 P = 1:14.98
Now everything's just ending with .x8. Almost sub-1 single!

Sq-1: 40.67, 41.80, (24.48), (46.34), 33.56 = 38.68
And again .x8. Yeah, those scrambles were incredibly easy. I think the 24 is my PB. I had CP skip, and only a U perm on the top layer for EP.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


I always post as fast as possible to get on the first page (stole the idea from Ville  ) but I do solves instantly after that. It also bothers me too that some people just post what they want to do, or what they want to make us believe they will do, butjust don't do it. I find that we should make a rule for the Weeklies that results must be added within 24 hours of posting or something like that.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 14, 2009)

3x3x3 BLD: 7:48.46, DNF, DNF

The first one was kinda irritating, I had two people call me in the middle of it. >.> Second one was a complete mess up, third I had four corners switched, I memorized it incorrectly, I think.

3x3x3: 22.44, 27.22, 20.66, 26.50, 16.61: *23.20*

Either look ahead was great, or crap. >.>

4x4x4: 1:41.63, 1:52.15, 1:38.97, 1:49.09, 1:54.18: *1:47.63*

PB 4x4x4 average!

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 53.52, DNF

Nice solve in the middle, I do much better on these solves when the orientation is easy. >.>


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 14, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I find that we should make a rule for the Weeklies that results must be added within 24 hours of posting or something like that.



Dude, it takes me more than 24 hours to solve the damn things


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

2x2 

Average: 3.88
Standard Deviation: 0.23
Best Time: 3.50
Worst Time: 7.59
Individual Times:
(7.59), (3.50), 3.89, 3.59, 4.16

I love it when I drop my cube!

3x3:
Average: 11.84
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 10.70
Worst Time: 16.41
Individual Times:
(10.70), 11.84, 11.00, (16.41), 12.67

Shame about the 16.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 16, 2009)

Bruce Norskog

*7x7x7:* 20:00.84 16:10.86 17:37.52 29:15.80 19:47.91 = *19:08.76*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(8:22.90), 9:06.52, DNF(>10min) = *9:06.52*
Comment: My first solve was off by a corner 3-cycle (all oriented correctly). My third attempt was actually a successful solve, despite an edge pop. I spent too much time pondering what state my cube was in after pushing the edge back in, that my Stackmat timed out before I finished the solve. I just called it a DNF since I don't know the actual time.

*Square-1:* 1:39.13, 2:20.11, 3:05.66, 3:38.46, 1:27.28 = *2:21.63*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 42 moves*
Solution:
B D F R F' L' F R2 F2 D L D' U2 F U2 F' U B2 L B2 L2 B2 D L F L' F' D' L U' L D L' U L D2 R' D L' D' R D
Explanation:
2x2x2: B D L' F . R' F2
2x2x3: D L D' U2 F U2 F' U
F2L except 1 twisted corner: B2 L B2 L2 B2
LL edges: D L F L' F' D' L
Insert corner 3-cycle at "." to reposition 2 twisted corners (5 moves cancel): F' L F R F' L' F R'
Then finish with 2 corner 3-cycles (at end): (U' L D L' U L D' L') (L D' R' D L' D' R D)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: DNF*
Comment: I basically came up with a solution within the allotted time, but I had errors in recording my moves, and I couldn't resolve all the errors within the 2.5 hours. I still couldn't duplicate my 3x3x3 phase of the solution, so I redid that part of the solve (without optimizing with insertions) to get this overtime 100-move solution.
Centers (24):
R2 Uw' F2 U Rw F2 L' B' Uw R2 L' Bw Rw' U2 Rw
D U Fw R2 Bw R' Bw D2 Bw2 x y2
Edge pairing (28):
D' R B U2 B' Dw R U' R' D L D' U L' R D R' Dw'
U R Fw U F U' L' B L Fw'
3x3x3 solve phase(40):
L' F U' L' F' L
B' R B' R2
D' L' D L D'
R D' R' D B
D L D' R D L' D' R'
U' F2 U R' B2 R U' F2 U R' B2 R
Parity Fix (8):
Bw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 Bw2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 16, 2009)

msemtd said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I find that we should make a rule for the Weeklies that results must be added within 24 hours of posting or something like that.
> ...


Not all results, just 1 average or so.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


Enforcing that rule would only take time and would serve no purpose.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...


 
How would you enforce it even if you wanted to?

Arnaud: Well, as you can see I can easily edit posts

good point!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2009)

I got tired of seeing 4x4x4 fewest moves being won by solves over 110 moves, so I decided to do one this week. A pretty average solution. Come on, people - you should at least be able to beat 100 moves! This one had a 41 move 3x3x3 phase (if you include the insertion), which is pretty poor for that part. It took 1:05 for me to get everything but the insertion, but then I spent 45 minutes looking for the insertion (making several mistakes along the way). Insertions are a real pain with 4x4x4 fewest moves, but the nice thing is you have so much more solve to work with, so you're bound to find a good one if you work hard enough. I bet there was a better one I could have found if I weren't so lazy. 

@Bruce: Sorry, I didn't see your 100 move (overtime) solve - good job - that's more like it!

Mike Hughey
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *91 moves*
Scramble:Fw2 D B F2 D' L B' Fw' F' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 B F D R2 B Fw' F L' R D2 Uw B' D L' B' Fw' F2 Rw' F2 U B2 Fw' F' U Fw2 D R2
Solution:R F Uw' Lw' D2 F Lw Fw' D2 Fw U' Rw' F2 Rw' D Rw' B' Rw' U' Bw U2 Bw' R' Dw B Dw' Lw' L2 F R' F' L2 F R' F' Lw R' Uw' F D F' Dw Fw' B R' D' B' D R Fw L' Rw F L F' Rw' B' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 R L' D L D' R' B D' B' D L' D' L R' B' D' B2 D R D' R' B' R D'

Explanation:
centers:
R F Uw' Lw' D2 F Lw Fw' D2 Fw
U' Rw' F2 Rw' D Rw' B' Rw'
U' Bw U2 Bw'
R' Dw B Dw'

edges:
Lw' F . R2 F' Lw
R' Uw' F D F' Dw
Fw' B R' D' B' D R Fw
L' Rw F L F' Rw'

2x cross: B' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2
3rd pair: R L' D L D' R'
4th pair: B D' B' D L' D' L
OLL: R' B' D' B2 D R D' R' B' R D'
insert at . to solve corners: F' L2 F R' F' L2 F R

F F' cancel before insertion; R R2 become R' after insertion.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't have time for 4x4x4 fmc (I don't even have time for 3x3x3 fmc anymore), but wouldn't this work:

a "slightly optimised-no-parity" reduction,
5 or less moves to position many pieces,
inserted cycles to solve everything else

(I just tried a random scramble and a slow reduction and that took 63 moves (no parity left). Including scrambling, writing it down and checking that it shouldn't take more than 10 minutes


----------



## VirKill (Feb 18, 2009)

3x3x3 One Handed : 44.75, (37.20), (49.99), 45.26, 46.27	= *44,69 *

3x3x3 : 24.77, (28.14), 24.79, 26.07, (23.41) = *25.44*

Enough for now...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I don't have time for 4x4x4 fmc (I don't even have time for 3x3x3 fmc anymore), but wouldn't this work:
> 
> a "slightly optimised-no-parity" reduction,
> 5 or less moves to position many pieces,
> ...



Yes, I think that should work. As I said, the only problem is that finding insertions is a pain with 4x4x4, since there are so many moves to get through, and it's so easy to make a mistake. So that might actually prove slower in the long run. It took me 45 minutes to find that one corner insertion (entirely because I kept making stupid mistakes - it gets really aggravating when that happens). Besides, Arnaud, you tend to find sub-40 3x3x3 solves without even trying, so odds are you could almost do a linear fewest moves solve from your 63 move point and come out under 100 moves.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have time for 4x4x4 fmc (I don't even have time for 3x3x3 fmc anymore), but wouldn't this work:
> ...


My reduction this week was so slow, more than 2 hours, but it was 59 moves, no parity. Shame that I couldn't really find a good solution in that little time. So I did a linear 3x3 solve, 54 moves. That brought my entire solution to 113 moves... Only 15 double layer turns in the solution, by the way!


----------



## mande (Feb 18, 2009)

3x3: (31.99), 24.67, 25.31, 29.27, (22.29) = 26.42
Comment: Light wasn't very good, so I'm satisfied with this.
3x3 OH: (59.36), 54.61, (44.47), 48.32, 58.85 = 53.93
Comment: I want to start consistently averaging sub-50 now.
3x3 Match The Scramble: 2:21:05, (2:46:03), (2:10:52), 2:23:22 (+2s), 2:18:28 = 2:20:85
Comment: Should have been much better. Expected a few sub-2's.
3x3 BLD: DNF (3:12:59), 3:21:18 (1:20 approx), DNF (2:50:22) = 3:21:18
Comment: First DNF forgot to solve EO, 2nd DNF was trying to beat my 2nd solve time, so was in a hurry...2 edges and 4 corners off.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I don't have time for 4x4x4 fmc (I don't even have time for 3x3x3 fmc anymore), but wouldn't this work:
> 
> a "slightly optimised-no-parity" reduction,
> 5 or less moves to position many pieces,
> inserted cycles to solve everything else


 
Elaborate please, esp for the "5 or less ..." part. PLL parity is only 6/7 turns minus cancellation ... So it's really enough to avoid OLL parity!

A youtube contribution would be EXCELLENT!!

-Per


----------



## Jude (Feb 18, 2009)

*Jude*

*2x2x2*: 3.31, 3.28, 4.45, 5.86, 4.45 = *4.07* --> _Not as good as the last 2 weeks, but still pretty good. When I'm next at a competition the 2x2x2 NR is mine _


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike: There is no way I can do a linear solve in sub 40. Normally I need a 4 look last layer!

Per: The 5 move or less was just a wild guess. I think you can normally solve at least 5 pieces in 5 moves, leaving less pieces for insertions while still costing less moves

I will try a 4x4x4 FMC sometime, but I don't know when. I will try linear reduction (to a no-parity case) tonight and will post that part of the solution


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

mrCage said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have time for 4x4x4 fmc (I don't even have time for 3x3x3 fmc anymore), but wouldn't this work:
> ...



I've decided avoiding PLL parity is usually not worth the trouble. At least, when I've looked for it, it usually adds just as many moves to remove it as it would have to insert it with cancellation. So I will sometimes give a quick look for a way to remove PLL parity, but usually I just accept it when it happens and move on.

And of course, avoiding OLL parity is actually pretty easy, although on occasional solves I find it hard to find a quick way to do centers without OLL parity.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

A very good week for BLD for me this week! Actually, pretty good on lots of things, but especially big cubes BLD and multiBLD.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 15.15, 10.81, 11.22, 12.40, 12.71 = *12.11*
Comment: Is it just me, or do other people also find that the short scrambles seem to mock them? “Come on – it was only a 9-move scramble – how can that possibly take over 10 seconds to solve?” Psychologically devastating.
*3x3x3:* 26.90, 29.02, 29.50, 26.66, 27.19 = *27.70*
*4x4x4:* 1:49.31 (P), 1:57.68 (O), 1:44.16 (O), 1:53.09 (O), 1:30.47 = *1:48.85*
*5x5x5:* 2:54.38, 2:38.77, 3:07.41, 2:50.27, 2:41.18 = *2:48.61*
*6x6x6:* 5:47.36 (O), 5:06.85 (P), 5:38.35, 4:54.36 (OP), 35:29.07 (18:30) = *5:30.85*
Comment: The BLD solve was my new personal best (and therefore new UWR!). I counted 30 pieces solved out of 152, so that’s just barely less than 20%, so I’m counting it as non-lucky. It was a pretty easy scramble, though.
*7x7x7:* 8:15.27, 7:19.14, 7:02.74, 8:01.90, 56:40.24 (25:47) = *7:52.10*
Comment: Almost a sub-7 on the third solve! And the BLD solve was my new personal best. My first successful 7x7x7 BLD this year (after 6 straight DNFs).
*2x2x2 BLD:* 46.31, DNF (52.63), 40.91 = *40.91*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:52.97, 2:10.50, 1:48.58 = *1:48.58*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:40.00 (4:47), DNF (10+, 3:51), 22:44 (17:01) = *9:40.00*
Comment: Awful times, but not really bad results considering the circumstances. Second one was solved, but I was on a stackmat and ran out of time (I had a bad memory recall failure on the edges). On the third solve, I was interrupted at about 4 minutes while memorizing. I couldn’t get back to the solve until 12 minutes later, and then I spent another minute going over the memorization and memorizing corners, for a total of 17 minutes memorizing. Not bad, considering the interruption. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (15:46.50, 8:31), 17:39.94 (9:15), DNF (16:50.64, 9:45) = *17:39.94*
Comment: First one could have been a great time, but I missed 3 X centers because I accidentally did the letter pair UH instead of UG. (Yes, Chris, UH is easier for me than UG, so it fits your theory again.) Third one was off by just 2 X centers; again a pretty good time. It was a pretty easy scramble, though.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/10 = 8 points, 53:40.24* (33:24)
Comment: See, I CAN do 10. The eighth cube was off by 6 edges – I made 2 separate mistakes. It’s always nice in multi when you make all your mistakes on the same cube. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.47, 59.66, 53.18, 49.02, 46.46 = *49.89*
*3x3x3 WF:* 4:03.77, 1:56.58, 1:58.80, 2:19.88, 1:56.44 = *2:05.09*
*Magic:* 2.46, 2.83, 2.38, 2.13, 2.41 = *2.42*
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 4.80, 6.02, 4.38, 5.27 = *4.82*
*Clock:* 21.27, 26.09, 20.91, 31.31, 19.44 = *22.76*
*MegaMinx:* 3:23.99, 2:51.76, 3:18.63, 3:02.17, 2:52.08 = *3:04.29*
Comment: I just didn’t have time for a megaminx BLD this week. 
*Pyraminx:* 24.77, 35.58, 22.65, 20.66, 30.77 = *26.06*
*Square-1:* 43.61, 1:14.53 (P), 57.86 (P), 48.81 (P), 37.08 = *50.09*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in the thread.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *91 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in the thread.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 18, 2009)

rushed this in one go. 

*3x3x3 =*(26.75), (34.68), 32.66, 29.40, 34.02 = *32.03*

*4x4x4 =*(2:23.15), 2:42.19, 2:40.52, 2:23.31, (3:02.16) = *2:35.34*
using rubik's revenge, pb single and pb average by nearly 20 seconds!

*3x3x3 BLD =*DNF, 6:20.03, 5:51.40 = *5:51.40*

*Snake =*(5.38), 5.63, 5.63, 5.77 (6.78) = *5.68*
2 solves in a row were the same times, lol.


----------



## Mirek (Feb 18, 2009)

*FMC*

D B L' D' B2 U' D' R2 D F U B R' B' R D' B' D' B U' R D' (D F' U' F D' F' U F) F D' F' D2 (26+8-3 = 31) 
Ufff!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 9.97 9.77 8.06 8.41 8.40 = 8.86
3x3x3: 24.19 24.27 22.66 24.50 29.91 = 24.32
4x4x4: 1:40.58 1:45.38 1:37.15 1:23.08 1:32.25 = 1:36.66
5x5x5: 2:24.19 2:17.16 2:05.11 2:33.63 2:15.05 = 2:18.80
6x6x6: 4:34.03 5:19.53 4:17.68 4:50.47 4:42.94 = 4:42.48
7x7x7: 7:28.30 7:27.06 6:55.86 7:03.09 8:13.03 = 7:19.48
2x2x2_bf: 49.91 45.96 1:12.59 = 45.96
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 6:16.52 = 6:16.52
3x3x3_oh: 49.71 34.72 33.11 45.25 46.11 = 42.03
3x3x3_match: 1:25.22 1:06.84 1:13.63 1:07.58 1:15.84 = 1:12.35
234-Relay: 2:12.46
2345-Relay: 4:44.34
23456-Relay: 9:44.43
234567-Relay: 16:43.29
Magic: 2.16 1.71 1.56 2.27 2.65 = 2.05
Master Magic: 4.78 4.18 6.38 7.86 6.80 = 5.99
Clock: 18.34 20.03 17.41 15.72 18.47 = 18.07
MegaMinx: 3:01.72 2:58.68 3:26.46 3:53.21 2:46.00 = 3:08.95
PyraMinx: 17.59 8.77 17.02 9.97 11.55 = 12.85
Square-1: 56.55 48.47 1:38.61 56.05 44.50 = 53.69


4x4x4 FMC linear reduction:
Centers (21)
*Dw' R' B Uw2 R L Uw'* (make yellow, while making as many bars is I could see)
*R L2 Fw D L2 Fw2 *(make red and green while avoiding OLL parity and grouping similar colors)
*Dw F Dw'* (make blue)
*Rw' D Rw2 F' Rw' *(make orange and white)

Edges (30)
*F' R L F' L' Bw* (first part of 6 at a time)
*L' B' L R' F' R2 F' R' Bw' *(second part of 6 at a time, leaving a nasty 2-cycle of edge-pairs)
*R U Lw* (first part of 4 at a time that I will turn into 6 at a time anyway)
*D L' D' Rw2 *(avoid PLL parity while replacing 1 edge-pair)
*D L' D' Rw2* (replacing another pair)
*D R2 D' Lw'* (finish 4/6 at a time)

This leaves quite a few good starts for a linear (or otherwise) 3x3x3 continuation


----------



## guusrs (Feb 19, 2009)

FMC: B U' F D F' U F L' R' F' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U' B2 U D' B D U' B U2 R' U' R (28)
explanation:
2x2x2: B F.D L' R' F' (6)
2x2x3: U2 L U2 L' U' L2 (12)
F2L minus pair: U' B2 U D' B D (18)
all but 3 corners: U' B U2 R' U' R (24)
At dot insert: F' U' F D F' U F D' , 4 moves cancel
promising for Benelux Open in 2 days....
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

guusrs said:


> FMC: B U' F D F' U F L' R' F' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U' B2 U D' B D U' B U2 R' U' R (28)
> explanation:
> 2x2x2: B F.D L' R' F' (6)
> 2x2x3: U2 L U2 L' U' L2 (12)
> ...


12 moves for a 2x2x3
But a really nice continuation afterwards


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

Those results are from last weekend. I'm a little late but that is because I've been ill for a week. That is also a reason why you have not gotten any more results. I will start on that again now.

2x2x2: 1:26.22 20.69 49.88 2:16.94 37.19
For those of you who wonder how one can get over 2 minutes on a 2x2x2 I can tell you why: I do not use the inspection time 
3x3x3: 48.72 52.88 57.22 48.85 1:32.57
not bad for me  (the last one is)
4x4x4: 5:10.90 10:36.06 6:03.69 8:00.84 5:40.07
5x5x5: 20:02 16:47 18:51 13:07 14:54
Cannot use the 10 minute rule. Then I would always get DNF.  
You may save the results as DNF Arnaud, but I count 13:07 as a PB.
2x2x2BLD: DNF [2:19], DNF [2:23], DNF [1:51] = DNF
My fingers cannot handle the slimy 2x2x2 (as you already have seen). Nor my brain.
3x3x3BLD: 4:08.53, DNF, DNF = 4:08.53
The last ones I tried to do fast 
4x4x4BLD: DNF [18:08] DNF [17:50] DNF [19:57] = DNF
The last one I really tried to do correct (and slow) but still three corners wrong. 
5x5x5BLD: DNF [36:21] DNF [48:28] DNF [35:50] = DNF
All three had many errors. Both memo and execution gets faster but that is not much comfort.
MultiBLD: 3/4 26:58
OK
234Relay: 7:53
2345Relay: 28:03

More events to compete in? Hmm, I own only cubes (and don't 6x6, 7x7).
I am very tempted by FMC, but a result over 100 for 3x3FMC? I do not even
fully comprehend your explanations. Insertion point, is that only a convenient
place in the solving process to fix corners or so to get some moves cancellation?
And do you solve edges and corners independent of each other after the cross or
extended cross?

And while we are at it, when you add (P) after a scramble (not FMC) it means parity I guess. But (OP) or (O)?


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2009)

mats, the (p) or (o) or (op) would be used only in cubes with parity. 4x4, 6x6, etc. p stands for pll parity, the o for oll parity and op for both.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2009)

*Results week 2009-07*

*2x2x2*(17)


 3.88 fazrulz

 4.07 Jude

 5.28 MTGjumper

 6.01 Kian

 6.81 MistArts

 7.22 trying-to-speedcube...

 8.10 Yalow

 8.50 Benny

 8.86 AvGalen

 9.08 Ellis

 9.30 Sir E Brum

 11.34 maxcube

 12.11 Mike Hughey

 12.89 PeterV

 19.05 Edam

 40.66 msemtd

 57.76 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 *(24)


 11.84 fazrulz

 13.15 Sa967St

 14.28 MTGjumper

 17.97 JohnnyA

 17.98 Ellis

 18.94 ExoCorsair

 20.07 trying-to-speedcube...

 21.15 Sir E Brum

 21.62 Benny

 21.79 Kian

 22.21 MistArts

 23.20 kippy33

 24.32 AvGalen

 25.08 maxcube

 25.21 VirKill

 25.23 Yalow

 26.42 mande

 26.88 PeterV

 27.70 Mike Hughey

 28.58 Edam

 32.03 cookingfat

 52.98 MatsBergsten

 1:00.40 msemtd

 1:01.16 Yes, We Can!


*4x4x4*(15)


 1:14.98 MTGjumper

 1:16.91 ExoCorsair

 1:19.25 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:30.60 Ellis

 1:36.66 AvGalen

 1:47.62 kippy33

 1:48.85 Mike Hughey

 1:50.23 MistArts

 1:50.40 Benny

 2:35.34 cookingfat

 2:53.69 maxcube

 3:24.07 PeterV

 4:10.40 Sir E Brum

 4:25.55 msemtd

 6:34.87 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(9)


 2:12.80 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:12.84 ExoCorsair

 2:18.80 AvGalen

 2:27.86 Ellis

 2:46.27 Kian

 2:48.61 Mike Hughey

 3:32.45 Benny

10:49.86 msemtd

16:50.67 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(4)


 4:42.48 AvGalen

 5:05.20 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:21.92 Ellis

 5:30.85 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(6)


 6:42.33 trying-to-speedcube...

 7:19.48 AvGalen

 7:52.10 Mike Hughey

 8:15.06 Ellis

19:08.76 cuBerBruce

 DNF msemtd


*3x3 one handed*(11)


 29.86 Sa967St

 38.55 trying-to-speedcube...

 42.03 AvGalen

 45.43 VirKill

 45.49 MistArts

 49.89 Mike Hughey

 50.45 Benny

 53.93 mande

 1:04.86 maxcube

 1:14.36 Yalow

 1:44.02 Edam


*3x3 with feet*(1)


 2:05.09 Mike Hughey


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)


 40.91 Mike Hughey

 45.96 AvGalen

 53.52 kippy33

 1:22.52 Yalow

 1:40.30 maxcube

 DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)


 1:48.58 Mike Hughey

 2:34.68 Sa967St

 3:21.18 mande

 3:46.16 Ellis

 4:08.53 MatsBergsten

 5:04.16 byu

 5:20.08 Sir E Brum

 5:51.40 cookingfat

 6:16.52 AvGalen

 7:48.46 kippy33

 9:06.52 cuBerBruce

 DNF Yalow


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)


 9:40.00 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)


17:39.94 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3 Multi blind*(2)


9/10 Mike Hughey

3/4 MatsBergsten


*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)


 1:12.35 AvGalen

 2:20.85 mande


*2-3-4 Relay*(5)


 1:52.25 Ellis

 1:58.28 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:12.46 AvGalen

 4:00.39 PeterV

 7:53.00 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)


 4:25.57 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:36.12 Ellis

 4:44.34 AvGalen

 6:03.30 Benny

28:03.00 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(3)


 8:26.97 trying-to-speedcube...

 9:44.43 AvGalen

 9:46.71 Ellis


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(2)


16:43.29 AvGalen

19:57.40 Ellis


*Magic*(3)


 1.62 PeterV

 2.05 AvGalen

 2.42 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(2)


 4.82 Mike Hughey

 5.99 AvGalen


*Snake*(2)


 5.68 cookingfat

 17.70 msemtd


*Clock*(2)


 18.07 AvGalen

 22.76 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(3)


 12.57 Yalow

 12.85 AvGalen

 26.06 Mike Hughey


*Megaminx*(4)


 2:36.55 trying-to-speedcube...

 3:04.29 Mike Hughey

 3:08.95 AvGalen

 8:26.18 msemtd


*Square-1*(5)


 38.68 MTGjumper

 50.09 Mike Hughey

 53.69 AvGalen

 1:15.03 Ellis

 2:21.63 cuBerBruce


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(4)


28 AvGalen

28 guusrs

38 Mike Hughey

42 cuBerBruce


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(3)


91 Mike Hughey

113 trying-to-speedcube...

DNF  cuBerBruce




*Contest results*


194 Mike Hughey

175 AvGalen

148 trying-to-speedcube...

123 Ellis

70 MatsBergsten

70 MTGjumper

64 Benny

57 Sa967St

55 MistArts

53 ExoCorsair

48 Yalow

48 cuBerBruce

47 Sir E Brum

46 fazrulz

45 kippy33

44 Kian

43 maxcube

39 mande

37 msemtd

32 PeterV

30 cookingfat

25 VirKill

24 JohnnyA

18 Edam

18 Jude

14 guusrs

12 byu

4 Yes, We Can!


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL I won 2x2 and 3x3 somehow.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Those results are from last weekend. I'm a little late but that is because I've been ill for a week. That is also a reason why you have not gotten any more results. I will start on that again now.
> 
> 2x2x2: 1:26.22 20.69 49.88 2:16.94 37.19
> For those of you who wonder how one can get over 2 minutes on a 2x2x2 I can tell you why: I do not use the inspection time
> ...


Kai Jiptner did an official 376 moves FMC last weekend (blind classic pochmann). The judges didn't like that though

For FMC tips and tricks you should look here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1566


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> And while we are at it, when you add (P) after a scramble (not FMC) it means parity I guess. But (OP) or (O)?


I never noticed this question went unanswered. For even-sized cubes, parities listed indicate OLL parity (O) or PLL parity (P). So (OP) means you needed to fix both OLL and PLL parity on the solve. At least, that's what I mean by it, anyway.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > And while we are at it, when you add (P) after a scramble (not FMC) it means parity I guess. But (OP) or (O)?
> ...



Thank you, but it did not. Kian Barry has answered too and luckily he gave
the same explanation


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...


Oops - I'm an idiot. Sorry.


----------

